# Slide 130 (2014) Hinterbau Lager austauschen



## MichaelBoe (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
an meinem Slide 130 (2014) tausche ich die Hinterbau-Lager aus. Ich muss auch die Distanz/Stütz-Scheiben des Horst-Link ersetzen.

Welches Maß haben diese Scheiben? Aus welchem Material sind die Scheiben?


Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Mai 2018)

MichaelBoe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an meinem Slide 130 (2014) tausche ich die Hinterbau-Lager aus. Ich muss auch die Distanz/Stütz-Scheiben des Horst-Link ersetzen.
> 
> Welches Maß haben diese Scheiben? Aus welchem Material sind die Scheiben?
> ...



Et voila: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-sitzstrebe-horst-link-lager-schraubensatz-10366-630675

P.S.: bitte nicht für jede Frage einen neuen Thread eröffnen - es wird immer unübersichtlicher und somit schwieriger für uns den Überblick zu halten.

Gruß,Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (6. Juni 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Et voila: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-sitzstrebe-horst-link-lager-schraubensatz-10366-630675
> 
> P.S.: bitte nicht für jede Frage einen neuen Thread eröffnen - es wird immer unübersichtlicher und somit schwieriger für uns den Überblick zu halten.
> 
> Gruß,Andi



Gibt es dazu einen aktuellen Link.


----------

